# Chamber works for horn, trumpet and trombone (or euphonium)



## Rhombic (Oct 28, 2013)

I am a horn player and I have joined up with a trumpet and a trombone, with their respective musicians, to start playing music for this particular chamber group. I only know Francis Poulenc's _Sonata for horn, trumpet and trombone_ for this ensemble, and I thought that the TC community would know more interesting repertoire for this group. Thank you!!


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

I had the same question years ago after playing the Poulenc and never found anything. Imslp might have some things in public domain but a good google should take you to any number of sites where brass turbo nerds list out every piece for every combination. Good luck and if you find something good let us know


----------

